# SC/NC Riding



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody know any good places to ride in SC/South-Western NC? Been to CAW and just wandering if anybody knows anymore places to ride. Thanks.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lake Houser is in Cliffside NC. It's about 4 miles from Boiling Springs NC. Not sure how far it is from you. Brown Mountain is another place about 20 minutes from Morganton NC, about 1 1/2 hours from here.


----------



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in spartanburg county, sc. not really far at all from cliffside. how u get there? I've been to one place in boiling springs last winter and can't remember how i got there.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

When you get to the stoplight in Boiling Springs go west about 4 miles, look for a sign on the left at an intersection turn left there and drive around 2 miles and look for a sign on the right follow that road over the hill and your there. Not sure where your going to come from, but I guess from south coming into Boiling Springs and your turn will be a left at the light.


----------



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks man, I believe once I get back up that way I'll start to remember where to go. Just been a while lol.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know the feelin. No problem


----------

